# Help! Contact allergy reaction is getting worse.



## stefanessa (May 12, 2013)

Poor Jax has been having an allergic reaction since Tuesday of last week. We have been to the vet twice and have been put in Benadryl and hydrocortisone shampoo baths. 

Has anyone seen reactions like these? Started on back paws, then front, then nose. Chest and arm pits came today.


----------



## gem2304 (Mar 7, 2013)

Ted has an allergy (to grass or long grass in particular we think), his tummy looks very similar to Jax's and it spread to his arm pits and legs but not paws or nose. 

He has had it for a few weeks and my breeder recommended to clean him in hibiscrub and put sudocrem on the rash and spots and also give him half of a antihistamine tablet. (I am in the UK)

It is awful because you feel so sorry for them!


----------



## leflerej (Jun 24, 2013)

Otto is just getting over an allergy that has been effecting to areas around his eyes. I assumed that it had something to do with the allergies I was having with Pollen and what not. It was red dry and itchy and just looked very uncomfortable.

We were able to get some eye drops that were thought may help (he loves those....) but ended up not having much of an impact. Now about a month later it has pretty much cleared itself up. May just be an allergy to a pollen that was recently released. 

We did cut all chicken based products out of his diet (he is about 1.5yrs) and that may have been what lead to it clearing up.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Our Weimaraner had paws like that, we believe it was related to either lawn fertilizer, or pesticide, possibly Round up, or something like it. We found our neighbor was spraying the weeds in the vacant lot where she played. 
Our Vizsla was affected also, but not to that extent, I could tell if she was having trouble, she would lick her paws, and her eyes would turn red and then she would loose the hair around them.
Some other possibilities are: Air borne Toxins that settle on the ground where Jax walks, The fire retardation chemicals in dog beds, toxins in synthetic or treated fabrics/carpet/upholstery... If Jax has been somewhere new, house,car,furniture,blanket, pillow, toy etc... many of our dogs favorite toys also harbor toxins, including the poly stuffing in soft toys. 
Also prickly weeds, and thistles can do it.


----------

